# Migrating mechanic tool box shipping



## rdatone (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a mechanic looking to ship my toolbox to Australia from England and need advice on costs any recommendations of who to use need to get it there quick and safe any help much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

I used John Mason for my shipping & cant say enough good things about them. As you know regular shipping takes approx 12 weeks. But I also had my husbands Mac and 2 pretty big boxes of toys and clothes for my son shipped via airfreight. 

They packed it up and sent it for £450, I picked it up from the airport in Sydney and cleared it through customs myself, was cheaper than have them deliver it. 

You can also use the likes of DHL or UPS who send airfreight and deliver to the door. Depending on it's weight it might cost a bit.


----------



## colesk (May 24, 2012)

How much did it end up costing I need to ship from USA to Canberra and I'm finding close to $3000 for large snap on toolbox weighing approx 2500lbs


----------



## rdatone (Jun 24, 2011)

It's costing me £750 to ship plus insurance which is 2.8% of the amount the tool box is worth so around £1600 in total


----------



## colesk (May 24, 2012)

rdatone said:


> It's costing me £750 to ship plus insurance which is 2.8% of the amount the tool box is worth so around £1600 in total


Could you tell me what other tool truck company's visit your shop here we have snap on, matco and mac but all I can find in australia is snap on


----------

